# The Seven Day Challenge 2014 - Food Storage Made Easy



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It is that time of year again where the gals at Food Storage Made Easy host their annual The Seven Day Challenge.



> The Seven Day Challenge is our way of celebrating National Emergency Preparedness Month in September. The Challenge is a week long series of mock emergencies with daily limitations and tasks to help assess your level of preparedness. On a surprise day in September, participants are notified that the Challenge has begun. Most of the learning and fun occurs as we share our experiences through comments, surveys, and facebook.


http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/7day

I signed up again and will be sharing the lessons I learn this year like I did last. Please join me during this challenge. You can sign up directly (link above) or just follow along in this thread. I'll be posting the daily challenge in the morning and then my personal update in the evening before bed.

LINK back to last years challenge here on the forum.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh gosh; feels like you just did this! Crazy how time has flown. Thanks for posting this years challenge. I wasn't able to do it last year, but hopefully I can this year.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm IN!

I remember you doing this last year. I really couldn't because I had a job and was gainfully employed and might be gone for days at a moments notice. As long as I can give the puppy 3 hours of outside exercise a day I am in too!!!!!

Signing up now!!! Should be fun!!!


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I signed up too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> I signed up too.


Not sure if you read any of the past challenges but they have days were you can't use any electricity, water from the pipes, faux evacuation etc. It is fun to see where you really stand as far as being prepared.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Read them and ready! I remember reading last year's from you and went through theirs since 2009.

The only thing I don't have is a BO plan. Still do not have one. If the local nuke plant went up, I'd be in the same boat as hundreds of thousands of other folks, stuck on the roads. Regardless of what comes my plan is to bug in, right here, come what may. I am willing to accept my fate either way. Was I younger with a family, it might be different.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Not sure if you read any of the past challenges but they have days were you can't use any electricity, water from the pipes, faux evacuation etc. It is fun to see where you really stand as far as being prepared.


The local power company provides us with this test many years. I battle with the winter to keep the pipes flowing, sometimes I win. Only two ways out of town, by commercial air carrier or 400 miles, as the crow flies, across wilderness to the nearest road, otherwise I'm in.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I wanted to toss this out there for those participating this year.

FSME has some neat PDFs on their site about making #10 can stoves, buddy burners and box ovens. They also have some basic PDFs with recipes etc.


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

Grimm, you beat me to it!:congrat:

I've done this for a few years now and have always had fun while learning something very important.

Be sure to like them on facebook as well, and give your feedback on their website. Doing this is the best way to share what we've learned and how we may need to improve. 

My guess: this year we might see something to do with a viral outbreak/pandemic, (Ebola, anyone?)
and city wide riots and looters. (Ferguson)
Let's see how my guess comes out. 


Robie


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Grimm said:


> It is that time of year again where the gals at Food Storage Made Easy host their annual The Seven Day Challenge.
> 
> http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/7day
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I'm in :cheers:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 1 (WEDNESDAY)*

_Okay folks! The Challenge has begun! Here we go!_ 

*
7 Day Challenge: DAY 1 (WEDNESDAY)*

Welcome to the 7 Day Challenge. For 7 days, we are testing our Emergency Preparedness and Food Storage Plans. Each day will bring a NEW mock emergency or situation that will test at least one of the reasons "WHY" we strive to be prepared! *REMEMBER: No going to a store, gas station, or spending any money for the entire 7 days (unless we say otherwise)!* And please feel free to adapt the scenarios to fit your own family and situation.

Day1

A massive ice storm has stuck your town over night. The drastic shifts in fall temperatures caused a freezing rain. Ice has accumulated on the power lines causing major damage and knocking out power across the region.
Goal: Practice living (and cooking) without power

*Today's Tasks:*


Keep your family warm (or cool) as furnace blowers and A/C will not work without electricity
Cook and clean up all of your meals without power
Do an inventory of your fuel storage, how many meals can you cook with your stored fuel?
Before dark, locate flashlights, candles, or other light sources. Assess your battery supply.
Plan a fun family activity tonight with no electronic devices (board games, ghost stories, shadow puppets, be creative!)
FILL OUT YOUR MASTER WORKSHEET TODAY - This will be important later this week!

*Today's Limitations:*


For this day, and ALL days of the challenge: no spending money, no going to stores, and no restaurants.
DO NOT USE POWER AT ALL TODAY (even if you have a generator, it helps to practice!)
No laptops, ipads, phones, etc. (even if you have a way to charge them, don't!)
The food in your fridge has gone bad, but freezer food is ok still

*Advanced Tasks:*


Make bread- from start to finish with no power
Assume all your freezer food has gone bad too
The weather outside is still horrible, you must cook all meals indoors

_I will post my personal recap tomorrow._


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

This looks great. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, not sure how my battery is in my computer, I don't have one of those smart phones so I can't post that way.

Sounds like fun, sort of, it's always good to make sure that you can

Oops, computer is about to shut dow


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I signed up but never got the email from them this morning!!!!!

How have I broken the rules so far:

At 4 this morning I used electric lights to let the puppy out. Small V-8 and a nice bowl of already cut up fruit from the frig. Checked email. Drove the car to the lake, two different spots. NO stop at the store though! Home and had a cold ham sandwich, sliced from the ham in the fridge. Grazed while I did some weeding in the garden. Went online to check emails then came here.

So, a couple NoNo's. But, waking up at 4, I could have saved things I used, except for going to the lake that is. I have a flashlight and headlight by the bed, so could have seen to walk about. With the "Ice storm" I could have collected enough for at least one cooler, maybe two or more to save the V-8, fruit and ham. Milk and a few others also. Everything would have fit into one 5-day 48 quart cooler, then pack with ice. I have two others and would have tried to pack them full with ice. Even without pre-cooling, to have ice last 5 days, I can get at least 3 days of ice with the 4th day of things still being cool. I can get 5 to 6 hours of life out of the Jet-Pack for internet. The laptop batteries only about 3 hours. Enough for a quick check of email and weather/news each day. The ice would have trashed the garden. But, Enough tomatoes, beans, greens, peppers and such would have been savable for what I ate, most likely more that I could have brought inside for tomorrow or an emergency canning session today. I have the grill, with sidecar, on the covered porch, so would have had the ability to can. We wouldn't have needed to go to the lake! The puppy would have been ESTATIC at having such a wondrous playground right at home!

To check supplies mentioned: I have one spare tank of gas and the current one is about 3/4 full. Car has half a tank, Damn... I was going to stop yesterday and fill it too!!! Jeep has about the same, so I could have a full tank for one or the other though. One 5 gallon can of gas in the shed, one 2 gallon with chainsaw mix (a bit more than half full). So the car smokes a little! ;-}) I have cases of home canned pre-cooked meals, mostly sauces and chili/bean type things. No need to heat, just eat. TONS of fresh canned string beans from this year, good thing I LOVE beans!!! With the supply of FD stores, food is not an issue. Cooking is not an issue as if I run out of gas, I use the 'smoker' section get a fire going to heat things/boil water. Water is not an issue, I have a good amount stored and a store of Berkey filters and pre-drilled 5 gallon pails to make more. For illumination: I have plenty of batteries for the headlights. Not as many for the flashlights, but they are not a main source. My main source is a small lantern that uses the tea light candles. With its magnifying lens, it illuminates enough to see and be able to walk around the living room. I have several hundred candles for it.

So, I did "cheat" today but feel I could have made it in an actual scenario as described. I also will be cheating for the week by charging the laptop so I can post here and at their site. I'll give up news and other sites though, just the basics. Well... I need to check email too as I am job searching.

I'll check the site tomorrow morning to see what the day's challenge is but electricity has been off here!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 1 (WEDNESDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 1 (WEDNESDAY)*

I decided to end the challenge early today so K could use the computer to finish up his telecommuting this evening.

Here is today's activities:

Breakfast was freezer pancakes heated up in the oven. Our stove is gas and does not have any electric operation so I didn't think it was cheating. I could have made pancakes from scratch but wanted to use the ones in the freezer to make life simple. Coffee made with the stove drip pot.

Lunch was peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Roo's favorite!

Dinner was made 100% from food storage and was a chicken black bean and rice casserole heated in the oven.

Roo spent the day playing with her dolls, coloring at the table or smashing play-doh balls.

I did some knitting, yard work, dishes, put away the clean laundry from yesterday, used my carpet sweeper to tidy up, worked on the dress design for Roo's Princess Anna dress for our holiday trip to DL and we all played with the pups outside this evening.

If needed we have 4 flashlights on the fridge, 2 lanterns in the hall cabinet, and 2 propane camp stoves with 12 small cylinders plus 2 larger tanks. I am working on making some buddy burners for storage and emergencies. I have the cans, wax and cardboard strips. I just need to put it all together. 

Since we are experiencing rather hot weather I had to be creative with keeping us cool. Roo spent some time in the tub playing in the water while I filled the pool on the patio. I have an ulterior motive for filling the pool... I think tomorrow is the no water day.

How did everyone else do?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess my reply got ate. so...

This morning was pretty easy to follow. Reheated taco soup on the stove. We always leave it out the first night, because it's too hot to put in the fridge after dinner. Then, to work where I had to suspend the challenge. When I got home, it was a little harder to resume, because I had to get the paperwork together for my passport.

My husband was actually pretty into it today which surprised me. He did break the rules by running laundry and dishes which would normally have to be done by hand without power. But he didn't get on the computer and instead read a book he's been wanting to catch up on. 

I crawled in bed and read my bible for awhile and took a nap. After I got up, I completely stopped following the challenge in order to process all the produce we picked up from the grocery store. Overall, it was pretty good.

If it were really a power outage, I would not have gone into work. While our lights have flickered a time or two during storms this summer, the power has gone out there for hours at a time even during fairly minor storms. Then, I probably would have tried hand washing clothes and heating the water on the stove instead of using the washer. We have a propane stove and if needed, could have cooked on the grill by moving it to the backyard, which is a goal before the snow flies. We also, in a pinch could cook in our fireplace. If it was a storm in winter, we would have that going anyway.

My goals moving forward are to buy and install a wood stove, buy some lanterns with extra mantles and fuel and pick up a few extra flashlights from Harbor Freight. They are pretty cool because they have a directional led on the front or a big screen of them on the side. Plus, a hook for hanging and a big magnet. Also, I'd like to learn how to start a fire more efficiently, use one of the lanterns with a mantle, and harvest feathers for a blanket or pillow from our birds. I do need to chop wood, gather together our winter clothing and get our GHB's updated for that and when it gets a little colder, move the blankets from storage to the foot of the bed so they are all accessible.

Can't wait for tomorrow's challenge! I think it might be an evac challenge, but I hope that's not until Friday. We need to get a definite list together and get organized for that one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> and pick up a few extra flashlights from Harbor Freight. They are pretty cool because they have a directional led on the front or a big screen of them on the side. Plus, a hook for hanging and a big magnet.


These are the flashlights I have on our fridge. Two on the side and two on the front. In the cabin we had these stuck on the metal shelves in the basement that had our storage items. You could just push the button to turn on the lights in one section of the shelves.

I have a stack of coupons for more of these for free. Once the challenge is over I'll use them to get more. And another package of AAA batteries.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Grimm said:


> These are the flashlights I have on our fridge. Two on the side and two on the front. In the cabin we had these stuck on the metal shelves in the basement that had our storage items. You could just push the button to turn on the lights in one section of the shelves.
> 
> I have a stack of coupons for more of these for free. Once the challenge is over I'll use them to get more. And another package of AAA batteries.


I need to just stop in as they accept barcodes from my phone and they are almost always free. Or, if they aren't, I will buy them and pick up another free item instead. I just bought batteries at Costco last weekend. They are expensive!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> I need to just stop in as they accept barcodes from my phone and they are almost always free. Or, if they aren't, I will buy them and pick up another free item instead. I just bought batteries at Costco last weekend. They are expensive!


I just got batteries at Costco last weekend as well!

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 2 (THURSDAY)*

_Lets get going for day 2! We can do this! We are Prepared Society, after all!_ 

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 2 (THURSDAY)*
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2014/09/18/day-2-thursday/

Welcome to the 7 Day Challenge. For 7 days, we are testing our Emergency Preparedness and Food Storage Plans. Each day will bring a NEW mock emergency or situation that will test at least one of the reasons "WHY" we strive to be prepared! *REMEMBER: No going to a store, gas station, or spending any money for the entire 7 days (unless we say otherwise)!* And please feel free to adapt the scenarios to fit your own family and situation.

Your state has undergone a complete financial meltdown. For now, electricity is still running but public water services have been shut down temporarily until a resolution can be determined. It may take a few days before a stop-gap measure can be put into place to restore service.
Goal: Practice living with no running water

*Today's Tasks:*


Go and shut off your main water line in case it is not purified when services are restored (review this post if you don't know how)
If you have any empty water containers &#8230; you have ONE HOUR from the time you read this to go and fill them all up, then you can use them as a resource for today
Prepare all your meals without running water
Clean all of your dishes using only stored water (practice water conservation tricks)
You must find a way for you (and your family if applicable) to bathe or shower today
Find the nearest source of fresh water to your home, bring some home and purify it to conserve some of the water you have stored
Do a load of laundry &#8230; without running water!
Calculate how much water you used today, how long can you live on what you have stored?
FILL OUT YOUR MASTER WORKSHEET TODAY - This will be important later this week!

*Today's Limitations:*


For this day, and ALL days of the challenge: no spending money, no going to stores, and no restaurants.
Do not use running water at all, make sure to do task #1 to keep from accidentally turning it on.
You can't flush toilets unless you use up your precious stored water.

*Advanced Tasks:*


Sewage plants have been shut down as well, no flushing toilets even if you use stored water
Assume services have been off for a while, you have used up all of the stored water in your home
Your car is in the shop and you must go collect water without a vehicle


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Computer is back up! 

I went out and chipped ice off my car door, in case I had to bug out, my neighbor asked what I doing and told him, chipping this dang ice off from last night's storm! He just looked at me. Later this morning, two EMT guys showed up knocking on the door with an ambulance, they were asking me if I was okay and asked several questions, I finally had to tell them I don't need a ride and I need to call a plumber as my water was off. 

Glad I didn't slip on the ice after my fall a few days ago.

If the water doesn't come back on, it's okay, I have beer I can use. 

Used milk in the oatmeal, brown sugar and zapped it since the electric is back on. 

I can go out back since the ice is gone, I'd hate to fill the toilet tank with my beer.

I won't spend a dime, my debts will just accrue, could that be why the water is off? Anyway, I'll eat right here today.

Good exercise to go through!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I won't be starting this task until after work. I already know that I have several holes in my water/sanitation preps, but I just can't start until after work. I did shower last night, just in case Grimm was right (good call on that one), but I will go for another this evening.
I will post more later after I get all of the tasks done today.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I forgot to post the Master Worksheet that the ladies at FSME have on their site.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 2.

Up at a little after 4, still no electric so used the headlight. Puppy and I went out for the morning constitutional. She was a little confused by me squatting over the new "forbidden hole" I dug yesterday and just watched me the whole time. Glass of water, fed her and back to bed. In an emergency, there is no need for me to use resources unnecessarily, nothing I can really do until it light, so extra Z's! Same at night, it gets dark, go to bed!

Didn't get any extra water. I am on a well, but sticking to the water restrictions.

Meals in a mason jar! I left some V8 and Cranberry juice on the porch so they were 60 degree cool. Did open a can of peaches and one of pears. No cooking today.

Not much for cleaning dishes, the half pint jars allow the puppy to do the major cleanup. A dram of soap and some rain water, shake, let settle (to get the bubbles out), shake again, pour the soap in another one, rinse. If I did cook, it would have been in the cast iron skillet, easy rinse and go there. I would have eaten out of it also, less dishes. If I wanted to do a 'cleaning' of the dishes and jars, once a week I would boil a pot of rain water and do them all at once.

Went to the creek and did fill two pails with water. It took a few breaks to get home with them! I'd only be bringing back filtered drinking water.

Laundry went alright. I used rain barrel water for wash and rinse. Being a bachelor, I'd be going several days until anything NEEDED washing. Since it is summer, I only had the outside go in public clothes. For regular people, I would use the two sets of clothes method. One set for inside, one set for outside working. The inside ones don't really get 'dirty' so no need to wash everyday. The outsides ones are only going to get dirty again today, so again, no need to wash everyday. I took a nice towel bath in the sun with the wash water before I dumped it. That rain barrel might seem hot when you draw it off, but use it to rinse off and you'll see just how cold it really is!!!

I have around 100 gallons of 'drinking' water, plus the rain barrels. With washing at the creek, and the berkey filters, I could last for a bit.

All in all went very smooth here, no major hickups. I'm still considering the electric off here, except for the laptop and this one site, I have not used any. How did everyone else do on Day 2?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 2 (THURSDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 2 (THURSDAY)*

Today was kind of a no brainer for us. Because of the 'drought' here in California we already try very hard to conserve water when possible.

I brought in several jugs of water from storage first thing this morning. Brushed our teeth using the jug in the bathroom and flushed with water from the rain barrel only when there were solids. (If its yellow let it mellow )

I am a stinker and had filled the pool yesterday so we had plenty of water for laundry, dishes, flushing etc. I washed some of our undies by hand and hung them on the line. No big deal. I limited the stored water to cooking and ingestion only so we didn't waste any. One of the jugs had sprung a leak so this challenge brought that to my attention.

As for water-less bathing I took a bird bath this evening and used dry shampoo on my hair.

None of our meals really required much water as I tried to use canned goods to conserve.

The only fresh water source I am aware of at this time is the creek that runs from the falls the me moved out of cabin is below. If I take our road (currently living on) North all the way to the end about 3 miles I'd get to the highway that leads up the mountain. Just about a mile up the highway is the lowest point in that creek before it gets to the water treatment/disbursement plant. Since people swim in that area I'd have to go a few hundred feet up the creek for 'clean' water.

I do have a Berkey filter so that is how I would clean the creek water for drinking after boiling it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 3 (FRIDAY)*

_Okay, so far so good. But lets stick with it, folks!_ :2thumb:

*
7 Day Challenge: DAY 3 (FRIDAY)*
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2014/09/19/day-3-friday-2/

There is a terrorist group that is striking cities across the nation. Your city is at high risk. They are releasing bombs as well as deadly diseases so it isn't safe to stay in your home. Evacuate your home not knowing if you will return or if your house will still be standing when you do. You can return tomorrow morning if nothing happened.
*Goal: Practice for a long-term evacuation situation*

*Today's Tasks:*


You have ONE HOUR to get ready to leave. You can start the clock now or wait until your whole family is home from school, work, etc.
Evacuate your house with as many supplies/sentimental items as can fit in your vehicles.
Camp out for the night with your whole family using only supplies that you had in your disaster kits.
While you are out, evaluate your evacuation plan and grab list, is there anything you wish you would have brought?
Take an inventory of what you brought with you, how long could you survive?
FILL OUT YOUR DAILY REPORT CARD TODAY - This will be important later this week!

*Today's Limitations:*


For this day, and ALL days of the challenge: no spending money, no going to stores, and no restaurants.
Even if you can't camp "out" for the entire day/night, only eat the foods out of your 72 hour kit

*Advanced Tasks:*


Stay gone for at least 24 hours
You only have 10 minutes to evacuate instead of an hour
Your car is out of gas and you have to evacuate on foot


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Day 2 Update:

I only used stored water after work and really things went very smoothly. I didn't complete the challenge though as I was exhausted and went to bed early. I haven't been sleeping well lately. But if I had to, I could have heated water to wash dishes and laundry. I have liquid soap for both and a plunger and bucket for the laundry.

We also have a camp shower and a tent with a floor to set it up in so that you can bath without clothes, swimsuits, etc outside.

Things I need to improve include much more water storage. I know I don't have enough for my animals. I talked to my in-laws and there may be a way to refurb their old well/cistern. The cistern holds 10,000 gallons when full. Even if we just filled it by hand and had a solar pump for it...We do have access to a chlorinated pool and there is a water tower on the hill above us.

The closest other water source would be the golf courses, followed by the lake itself. The golf course would be a fairly easy trek, the lake not so much.

I want to work on water stores as that is the second-most worrisome thing on my list. I'm planning on calling a well company to talk about my options with them next week. We can't afford it now, but if we have a number goal then we know what to strive for if good water is even possible.

Great job everyone! Sounds like you're all having a blast. I'm starting to think that I might extend the no shopping even longer, except for minimum required things like gas. Then, we can save up for these improvements.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 3.

Still no electric here. The only thing I really miss is the toilet! No electric = no pump = no extra water.

I'm torn on this one as I have no plans to leave my location. Everything I have is here. I have no caches spread around in multiple locations off the property to run to, everything is here. That said, I do have one box with clothing, copies of papers, bar of soap, couple #2.5 cans of FD goods, cash... In case there is a fire and I have to leave via the bedroom window (first floor). I do have neighbors so it isn't like I'd be hiking for days to get help. But I feel having a few cans of FD fruits will make a nice offer.

I do plan on disappearing back into the woods for up to a week, to avoid house to houses or the like. My place will seem abandon and I can come out after they move on. There is absolutely no reason for any invading force to leave troops there to guard the area, none. Even the intersections a few miles away on the hard road are not likely to be stopping points. There are major intersections further away where they could effectively blockade the area. So after an initial 'roundup' or 'evacuation' (for our own safety) my only worry would be aerial surveillance. Throw a bunch of stuff around the front and back doors and it looks like any other looted house.

But I was interested in the scenario and had never tried my plan of hiding. Back from the house, far enough away so as not to be seen by anyone even going to the back fence and searching could not see, is a thick stand of Yellow Pines, 10 to 15 years old. I used the one hour guideline, and did go a bit over... Brought two tarps, one green 10 x 12 and one camo 12 x 16. I used a backpack to pack things and that left my hands available with each trip. I brought loads down and dumped them, then went back for more. I veered off the main path to the garden each time so as not to create a trail. Although, a tracker could have found me, we are talking about troops who have a thousand rural homes to search they are not going to be looking for sign for one person. Anyway...

Took about two and a half hours to get the shelter up. Could have done it faster but I got into it and made it as snug as I could. It's about 6' x 8' dome with one corner I can raise to vent and the door can also be opened almost to full height. It can be hunkered down for a storm and the tarp floor should keep me dry. I would have dug a moat in an actual situation. I can stand in one spot, hunched over, couldn't make it stand able. Surprisingly spacious with everything in it. I had 4 "onion bags" and brought them to hang things from, so I do not have to search everything for bugs first. There are possibilities for a few stick shelves, so things are not all piled in boxes. The creek is close by, but you can't see it from the creek bed. Hidden from planes. You can see it if walking through the woods but you would have to be walking through the pines, not the clear hardwoods. It is no 4 star and I'm sure a couple rocks will sprout under the area I spread extra leaves for my bed.

Lessons learned while "bugging out" to it? Didn't have a specific case of food. I went through several, reading the labels to find 2 prepared dinners, two vegetables and two fruits. I did bring some regular canned goods for the night. Hatchet, saw, ropes, tarps were all in different locations, had to gather them and it took time. Basically, not having supplies ahead of time packed up and in one spot. Building the camp: I had to go farther than I anticipated to get enough sticks for it. I could not cut anything right in that area or it would ruin the cover. The puppy was not as much of a help as she would like to have thought. She did help to re-design it. Instead of full length smaller flexible poles making the dome, I ended up with larger ones on the side and lashed smaller ones in the center. I think her love of water comes from being part beaver. Downside was I had to use many smaller pieces of rope instead of a few longer ones that could have been reused.

Sunset here so I am off to the new shelter. Hope everyone else has a great Day 3 bug out!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 3 (FRIDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 3 (FRIDAY)*

Well, today I am going to say I cheated. I gathered all our supplies and needed items to await K to get home so we can load the car. K will be home after dark so we are not going to leave the house.

Our evac plan would be to grab the supplies and go up into the mountains. There is a boy scout camp up there with cabins that is closed from late summer to mid spring. There is a creek near the camp and plenty of fallen trees for fire wood. The grounds are open year round for tent camping except during the heavy rains (mud slides). That is our site.

Our grab list consists of our BOBs with seasonal add ons, the feed sack (a month of FD food for 4), dogs and their BOBs, the cats and their BOB (bug out box), camp gear sans the extra large cooler, fire safe, protection gear and water.

I told K that we need to think about a small box trailer that his car can pull for these situations. I also mentioned he could use it for hauling his tools without having to remove the car seat from the car every other day when he needs his scaffold.

As for food, Roo is loving eating the food and snacks in her BOB and I am adding all these items on my grocery list for next week to replace them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 4 (SATURDAY)*

Looks like we are about half way. Lets Keep it up! 

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 4 (SATURDAY)*
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2014/09/20/day-4-saturday-2/

There are severe weather conditions in your area. A huge storm is expected to hit tomorrow and you have 24 hours to prepare for it. It is expected you will be without power and water for a few weeks after the storm comes through. Your house should survive the storm so no need to evacuate. Today is your day to get ready. *You ARE allowed to go to stores today* and take care of gathering last minute items that aren't in your storage.
*Goal: Tie up loose ends in your food storage and emergency preparedness plans*

*Today's Tasks:*


Make a plan with your family of all the tasks you will need to accomplish today. This post may help you in your game plan
Review your Master Worksheets you have been filling out this week. Start working down the list of items to buy, do, and learn. Write down due dates for any tasks that you don't accomplish today.
Attack the tasks that will be difficult to do when the storm hits: Laundry and cleaning, fill cars with gas, fill water containers (fill a water-bob if you have one and can keep little ones away from the tub), locate flashlights and batteries)
Review your three month supply inventory sheet and stock up on anything you are low on
Stock up on fuel, batteries, candles, water bottles, first aid supplies, etc. that you may need in the coming weeks
Make a plan for using up your fridge/freezer foods quickly

*Today's Limitations:*


_No limitations today - we want you to have complete freedom to REALLY get things done today. Consider today a work day!_

*Advanced Tasks:*


Since you are planning not to have power for the next few weeks, prepare meal-in-a-jars or a menu for 2 weeks of shelf stable foods you can cook
Review your long-term food storage inventory and replenish anything you are short on
Put together several 72 hour kits of food and water for close friends or neighbors who may come to you for help


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 3 Update.

Camping isn't near as fun as I remember it being 30 plus years ago. I did survive though and could manage to hide out there for a week as is. One item I did not have, which would have been nice, was my Lil Buddy Heater. 60 degrees doesn't seem all that cold but pulling an all nighter out in it, the old joints sure did solder up. I used my little cook stove on low with a rock on it and it did take the chill off though so the heater would have made it toasty. The candle lantern worked perfectly. I could not see the light from anywhere outside and it illuminated inside great.

The puppy was pretty much a pain. She was VERY excited to be in a new outside place and I spent a lot of time just giving her projects to do to occupy her. At night she was great at alerting me to outside activity! Just that there is a lot of activity and she alerted me a lot. No barking, only a nice looow grooooowl. She would silence on command so I could listen also, made me really happy she listened so well. We did get up a number of times to 'go check'. Deer, possum and some unidentified little varmints that I never saw. I left the flap open and let her run around for a bit then come back. But, nice to have the company and she helped me kill time.

Couple things I will change. I need a tent, then fashion the camo tarp over it. I had too many little visitors and a good zippered screen would have solved that. I'm going to NEED an air mattress to sleep on, the leaves just didn't do it. I can get by with much less space, as long as I have some covered area by the tent to keep stores dry. I brought way more stuff than I needed, KISS.


Day 4.

I did review my inventory sheets and am secure in food stores, goods and sundries. I would have filled two more barrels with water and the trip to the store would have been for some citrus and apples and such. OK, I would have hit the candy isle also for some Toblerone, Reese's and whatever caught my eye.

I made some adjustments to the shelter and am going to spend another night... WITH the heater this time! I had a deck of cards, pad/pencil and the crank/solar radio. I'm bringing a book tonight. Heck, it is dark for almost 11 hours now! If I could have a fire and the banjo, I'd be good to go but my exercise is to keep as low a profile as possible. That means a lot of time spent hunkering down.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Grimm said:


> *Recap: DAY 3 (FRIDAY)*
> 
> Our grab list consists of our BOBs with seasonal add ons, the feed sack (a month of FD food for 4), dogs and their BOBs, the cats and their BOB (bug out box), camp gear sans the extra large cooler, fire safe, protection gear and water.


I'm curious as to your plans for the pets. Are they inside animals or do they have free roam privileges of the yard also? Sunshine (black lab) has been raised off leash her whole life so is used to freedom and responding to me without a restraint. She will put up with a leash but I usually use it to make others feel 'safe' around an 80# wet, black, muddy, energetic thing.

Anyone with an inside dog or cats thought about this? If you had to bug out or 'camp' along the way, how would you deal with them?

For dogs, would you just keep them leashed 24/7? Or crated and let out on leash? For cats, would they stand a leash or restraint? Would they have to be kept in the car or a kennel all day?

I am just wondering. Some of your ideas might help me to keep Sunshine occupied.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeepers it got dark fast tonight!!! I'll have to use the red LED's on the headlight to get 'home'!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> I'm curious as to your plans for the pets. Are they inside animals or do they have free roam privileges of the yard also? Sunshine (black lab) has been raised off leash her whole life so is used to freedom and responding to me without a restraint. She will put up with a leash but I usually use it to make others feel 'safe' around an 80# wet, black, muddy, energetic thing.
> 
> Anyone with an inside dog or cats thought about this? If you had to bug out or 'camp' along the way, how would you deal with them?
> 
> ...


Winter has been raised off leash as well. We only use a leash when we go visiting and in areas that require a leash. Summer will be the same. So far she is following suit with her sister. We tried crates with Winter and she destroyed 3 different kinds before we gave up. We'd have to build one out of 3/4" hard wood to keep her from getting out. Think of those old school animal shipping crates with the air holes drilled through.










The cats are indoor only and our BO plans would be to set up a second screened in tent for them to have movement during the day but stay close to us. They'd share our tent for sleeping since that is what they do now. They have all been outside and even spent days adventuring before coming home but they don't like the great outdoors for long periods. I have travel folding litter boxes and any dirt or sand will work while on the road. I also have soft carriers for each so they can have their own space.










As for keeping the pups busy try a few homemade dog games.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 4 (SATURDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 4 (SATURDAY)*

Went out to Walmart, Costco and Vons (Safeway) to pick up a few minor supplies.

At Walmart I grabbed cleaning supplies and Roo snacks.

Costco was fresh milk, shelf stable milk, shelf stable meats and some otc meds. We ran into some of our neighbors from the mountain also stocking up on supplies. We chatted for a bit before heading our separate ways. Seems they are expecting more flooding before the first snow this winter so they are replacing their stock that was damaged from the flooding a month ago. Their insurance covered the loss. Makes me want to do a massive inventory RIGHT NOW and submit it to our insurance company.

Vons was more Roo fodder and dried fruit and pasta. I also grabbed some things to replace what we ate out of our BOBs.

Tonight is canning night. Everything in the freezer and fridge would be canned for later use after the storm hits. Nothing should go to waste.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't been keeping up well between long work hours, lack of sleep and my husband and my hours not syncing up.

We are doing the evac drill Monday. It's our day off together (tomorrow is too, but we are going to a survival expo) and we will not actually be loading the items into our vehicles, because we really don't trust one of our neighbors. We would normally only evac if there was a disaster that directly effected our home. Any big collapse, storms, pandemic, etc we would stay home.

We are decently stocked up, so instead I went through our medicine cabinets to check our stocks for cold/flu season. I'm glad I did, because one of the bottles was leaking. Still have plenty from when I stocked up, so nothing much to add there. I would like to beef up/restock our first-aid kits, and I will be ordering that stuff soon.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 5 (SUNDAY)*

_This is an easy one. An excuse to sleep in and stay in our pajamas ALL DAY!_ 

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 5 (SUNDAY)*
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2014/09/21/day-5-sunday-2/

There have been several case of the ebola virus in your city. Everyone has been placed on a mandatory quarantine in their homes until the disease is neutralized.
*Goal: To practice "bugging in" and assess first aid supplies*

*Today's Tasks:*


All family members stay indoors in your own home all day today
One of your family members is feeling sick, prepare a comfort food for them
Do some research on the ebola virus and how you can be better prepared for an outbreak (see links in the resources section below)
Do an inventory of your home medical supplies. Add items to your daily worksheet that you need to purchase (see resources below for a comprehensive kit detailed out)
Print out instructions on how to do perform basic first aid tasks if you don't have a good manual in your home
*Today's Limitations:*


For this day, and ALL days of the challenge: no spending money, no going to stores, and no restaurants.
You can't leave your house at all (if you are going to church that is the only exception!)

*Advanced Tasks:*


Purchase some first aid books or manuals to keep on hand as a reference when the internet is not available
As an extra precaution have your family wear n95 face masks all day
Learn more about holistic approaches to medicine including essential oils (check out this post as a starting point)


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

(Inspired by Woody's posts today)

There was a quarantine announced today. Seems a bit iffy as their have been no cases in the area of Ebola. We have heard there is a meeting of others like us who believe that something else is going on, so we will be going there today. Wish us luck that we can avoid getting caught at the barricades (and get some good deals and good info while we're there).


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Puppy games!
> 
> NOTE: I apologize for condensing your post.


Creative solution for containing your pets. I would think an inside cat would be scared to death unless there was a safe haven in there. It looks like enough room for their crate/home and a person to go in and play with them.

For the puppy games, that is a lot of stuff to take bugging out. Sunshine will do intricate games, but not for general amusement/energy release. I can see where they would be great mental exercise for a regular domestic animal or an older dog. I am NOT picking on any one or their canine companion! I am just saying that some dogs require 15 to 30 minutes a day of off leash activity and then are fine with being inside doing mind games. Sunshine needs much more physical then mental exercise. She is a 'field stock' or hunting bred lab. Extremely high energy. We are talking about several hours a day of off leash activity to satisfy her needs. For her it is a "Sunshine, I need this item, it is by the garden." She RUNS out the door, around the house, down to the garden and starts searching. She RUNS back and presents you with the object. "Thank you, but I needed the blue one." ZOOM, BAM, GONE! If she was in her 'mode' and I put a game with treats in it, she would bring it to me, drop it, and SIT [email protected]@king at me like "OK, It has treats, What do YOU want next???" Sorry I rambled a bit. But having had two 'normal' labs and now my little bundle of energy, it is a different world I live in.

It is all for our furry buddies though!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 4 Update.

Survived another night at the hidey hole. First to the Day 4 scenario. If there was a huge storm, I do feel I could have ridden it out in there. I would need garbage bags to poop into as running out in a cold rain/wind storm not only would have sucked, but how do you dry off every time? If I use a towel, the towel is now wet and no way to dry it off. On that note, the puppy. With a 24 or 48 hour storm she would NEED to run off energy, as well as poop & pee also and loves the rain, that makes her a wet liability. A good vestibule is required. I could even crawl under it and dig a small hole each day for pooping. I did not bring lids for the 5-gallon pail water supply, I used a tee shirt. 2-liter or gallon jugs would be the ticket. Time was the biggest worry. How many games of solitaire can I play? Draw map of the U. S. and label all the states, write poems or stories...? I brought in a bunch of 1/2" to 3/4" sticks and started building a cabin. I needed to get a lot more as my helper found it more fun to turn them into wood chips rather than a building. Striping the bark, notching, fitting... It was a great time consuming activity. Make your own 'Lincoln Logs!' I will be adding a pile of 4' to 5' long "sticks" to my supplies for this purpose, that or they make kindling.

Day 5.

Lock the doors and stay inside. I have teas, tinctures, OTC meds and chicken soup. No antibiotics though. If I catch it before I can hunker down, turn myself in or deal with it at home, one way or another. If I hear word they are going home to home, make a note, put it in plastic and nail it to the door: "Bob & Becky, Went to Upstate NY, you know the number. - Woody" Then head to my little hidey hole.

Hidey Hole notes:

I'm finding a few issues. I am leaving a lot of sign to my presence. Every time I enter/leave it scrapes the leaves away and there are definite 'trails' headed from it in several directions. Solution: Have one daily path away from the shelter, maybe 15 yards away. I can gather leaves to cover it back up daily. Next day, move it over 10' or so.

The Lil Buddy Heater is way too large for the shelter. 10 minutes of running and it would be way too hot. Even trying to adjust my flaps, heated up too fast and dissipated heat too quickly. Maybe in winter it could be used, fire it up to take the morning chill off so I can get out of bed type of thing. Solution: I ended up using the propane stove, the kind that sits on top of a small green 1# can, with the granite rock, about the size of a quart pan. By the time the rock got warm, I could turn the flame off and the rock would hold enough heat for a while to keep it comfortable. If it is winter, bury the place in leaves and put branches over them as insulation. I might have to use my ground tarp or a garbage bag to gather them as I would need to get them from out of my immediate area.

The puppy and her energy/exercise needs. Sunshine, being a young lab, loves LARGE sticks (to my gal, size does matter!) so there is an obviously large amount of them around the shelter. As she gets bored and destroys them, it looks like you just used a wood chipper with all the white chips around, not too discrete. Solution: Spend 4 or 5 hours a day AWAY from camp. Take her bright orange collar off and just go deeper into the woods, the creek... 

Uninvited guests. The crawling occupants of the forest are ever present. Not like they are overrunning, but distracting. I brought a one pint, wide mouth jar and as one crawls over me or on the floor I put them in. After a few of his buddies join him I go out and give them a toss. The hanging bags do not have an issue! I cut and modified one bag into a hanging shelf unit using notched sticks. Pretty fragile as it sits but the theory works and with more time spent would be a viable solution. Attaching shelving to the frame is possible, but the frame would need to be solid. Mine flexes as I go in/out so the shelves shake and stuff falls off. Solution to bugs?: Get a tent with zip up screen!

Cooking inside the hidey hole. A good vent/flap system is a necessity. Not so much for a heat & eat, but for boiling water for tea. The water vapor condenses everywhere, not to mention the heat. Boiling water for sterilization would definitely be an outside activity. Solution: Prepare enough drinking water before the storm or plan for at night outside. The tent as a bug free zone, and the tarp canopy to cook and do activities under is also a good solution.

Overheating inside. Now, it is not a huge issue, although it does get uncomfortable inside by the afternoon with a high of only 80. Unplanned, my 'upper flap'/vent can be opened to higher than the roof so with the door flap open kind of creates a bit of a draft. In the stifling, humid, oppressive summer heat, we have an issue. Really no solution for this as even though I am in the shade, it will be hot and humid. The creek bed is no relief, it is just as hot there and the water is hot also. Possibly just a mosquito netting draped between trees and let my crawly buddies have their way with me for the night. My only thought is to bury a few containers of water, ground would be ~60, to spritz over me at night. Anyone else have any thoughts here? For cooling myself at the house in 100+ summer heat, I would lie on the grass at the north end of the house, drizzling water on me from the well. That area never saw sun and the well water was maybe mid 50's here.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> Creative solution for containing your pets. I would think an inside cat would be scared to death unless there was a safe haven in there. It looks like enough room for their crate/home and a person to go in and play with them.
> 
> For the puppy games, that is a lot of stuff to take bugging out. Sunshine will do intricate games, but not for general amusement/energy release. I can see where they would be great mental exercise for a regular domestic animal or an older dog. I am NOT picking on any one or their canine companion! I am just saying that some dogs require 15 to 30 minutes a day of off leash activity and then are fine with being inside doing mind games. Sunshine needs much more physical then mental exercise. She is a 'field stock' or hunting bred lab. Extremely high energy. We are talking about several hours a day of off leash activity to satisfy her needs. For her it is a "Sunshine, I need this item, it is by the garden." She RUNS out the door, around the house, down to the garden and starts searching. She RUNS back and presents you with the object. "Thank you, but I needed the blue one." ZOOM, BAM, GONE! If she was in her 'mode' and I put a game with treats in it, she would bring it to me, drop it, and SIT [email protected]@king at me like "OK, It has treats, What do YOU want next???" Sorry I rambled a bit. But having had two 'normal' labs and now my little bundle of energy, it is a different world I live in.
> 
> It is all for our furry buddies though!!


The tent we have for the cats is a 10x10 screen room. Perfect for 5 cats. They are not really shy but their carriers would serve as hiding spots in the tent. I have a small one-person dome that can be their club house if needed. the screen tent is actually sold as a way to protect your family from bugs while they hang out around the picnic table. Plenty big for Roo, the dogs and the cats to hang out in.

With our previous pups we use to have to stake them when we'd go camping. 12 foot long lines staked down so they had a 24 foot circle to play. Those boys were way to stranger friendly for my taste.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 5 (SUNDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 5 (SUNDAY)*

Today has been a lazy type day. We have been taking inventory of our stores and working on our master worksheet as to any holes in our preps.

We ate left overs from the week and salted caramel popcorn.

K has been feeling sick today so the popcorn was to satisfy his sweet tooth.

I got a chance to go through Roo's BOB and replace the food in there and add a few new small toys since she is a tad older now. The flu kit in her bag had expired hand sanitizer so I took that out for now. It smelt like water so I'll refill the bottle with some fresh stuff. I also made sure the n95 masks in her bag were usable.

Next it is the rest of the bags.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 6 (MONDAY)*

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 6 (MONDAY)*
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2014/09/22/7-day-challenge-day-6-monday/

A few months ago you experienced a job loss and have been eating through your food storage. You have used up your regular three month supply foods and are down to mostly grains and legumes. You had stock-piled a lot of the basics since they have a long shelf life but haven't gotten accustomed to using them in your daily cooking.
*Goal: To practice using grains and legumes that you have in your food storage*

*Today's Tasks:
*

Cook something using a grain you have in your long term storage (all ingredients have to be shelf stable)
Cook something using a legume you have in your long term storage (all ingredients have to be shelf stable)
Cook something with a food you have stored that you have never tried using before (all ingredients have to be shelf stable)

*Today's Limitations:*


For this day, and ALL days of the challenge: no spending money, no going to stores, and no restaurants.
You have eaten through your fridge and freezer foods and haven't had the money to replenish. So make all your meals using only pantry or shelf stable items.

*Advanced Tasks:*


Use only foods today from the standard food storage calculators all day
You missed paying your electric bill and you have been cut off from power as well. Cook without power today.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 5 update.

I did break from the program today to gather, cut and fire up the dehydrator for green (now red) peppers, it needed doing. I can hold out for a day, maybe two before I am going to have to can a bunch of tomatoes. It might be considered 'cheating' from the program, but I have also been visiting the garden daily to keep up on weeding and... well... Let's just say the minimal food supplies I brought to the hidey hole are holding out extremely well.

In my chosen scenario of hiding out on my own place, it is what I would do, given the time this happened. Maybe the garden would have been destroyed or raided? Sure, but it hasn't yet so why not take advantage. They are a great time killer back in the hole also. The 'kitchen' is setup by the back vent (most light) and I sit and make thinly sliced tiny sandwiches of veggies. Cucumber 'bread', tomato 'meat', spinach/lettuce, thin slices of bean 'pickles', grated carrot 'special sauce'... I make two at a time, one for me and one for the official taste tester. Maybe this time.... Squash bread, a BLT with bean 'bacon'? How about a radish burger with tomato sauce?........

I have no firewood to gather, fire draws attention. Can't sit at the creek all day, might be seen in the open. I could listen to the radio, but wouldn't be able to hear what was going on outside. Once the shelter was built there is not a lot to do besides hide inside and listen. I do have the outing with the puppy, but what if i did not even dare do that and had to hunker down ALL day? That brings us to the Day 6 challenge...

Day 6.

Woke up, went home, sneaking to observe the yard, driveway, neighbors... Then I BURST into the house (after pulling out a key and unlocking the door) declaring the 870 I had was the least of their worries, I had a large attack dog and she would lick anyone in there to death!!! Luckily for them, the zombies had already gone and were spared that dreadful fate.

Read email and the challenge. Grabbed a pound of kidney beans, bag of brown rice and a box of oatmeal (the instant kind). I do have #10's of cracked and rolled cereals but did not want to open one. When the time comes, I'll deal with it. I've been a bachelor all my life, and done my own cooking. I can boil water without burning it and know what side of an egg to open first, I'll manage to figure grains out.

So I headed back to the hole, after raiding the garden. Tried a few methods for re-hydrating beans and rice. I did not want to waste precious gas cooking for several hours and did not have an over night soak time. Best method was a modified 'slow cooker'. I took a can from the day before, dug a hole in the ground after pulling the floor tarp back further in the 'kitchen' area, put the can in and packed leaves around it, making sure to have an inch or so underneath too. I split the beans in half, then put them in the can with water and brought to a boil. Turned the gas off, put the can in the hole and covered with a piece of paper and a pair of folded jeans. I know I checked way too often so let out much trapped heat. After 3 or 4 times of bringing to a boil, maybe 10 or 15 minutes apart, they stayed pretty warm for over 45 minutes each time. Pull out, add some water, boil, back in the hole... Took all day but worked. I could have added diced tomato, onion.... and it would have been fantastic, but I went for just the bean experience. Rice worked the same way but it took a much shorter time, I had it for lunch and it was pasty. Adding diced tomatoes to it for a last 'baking' didn't help either. By the third or fourth try, I bet I could have the rice come out great. The taste tester thought they were all delicious. Even the beans I ground up and cooked as a paste. Being a bachelor, I've eaten worse. But, it is what's for dinner and it was filling and nutritious.

Back to the hole for the last day of the challenge! I sure will be happy to sleep in my bed tomorrow night! It might take me a few nights to get used to not being woken up by something crawling on me, but I'll manage.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually, I'm not prepared, I've been moving the GF and her son out! We almost argued over 24 bottles of shampoo stored! Sorry I can't play, but splitting the stores and doing this is a little too much. 

Toss that into the game, splitting the family unit where the woman wants to take off with her son and finish school or become self sufficient in some Disneyland! Note, that she can't take care of herself much less others. 

So, anyway, try a death in the family, a split up, a divorce and see how that plays out, 

I'll play next time.....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> Actually, I'm not prepared, I've been moving the GF and her son out! We almost argued over 24 bottles of shampoo stored! Sorry I can't play, but splitting the stores and doing this is a little too much.
> 
> Toss that into the game, splitting the family unit where the woman wants to take off with her son and finish school or become self sufficient in some Disneyland! Note, that she can't take care of herself much less others.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this.

Maybe next year you can join in.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 6 (MONDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 6 (MONDAY)*

Today was a no brainer. K still isn't feeling well so I opened a few cans of Progresso Light Chicken Noodle soup and added some lentils, canned tomatoes, canned green beans and a ton of spices to taste. It was okay. Not the best but since it is all that we have in the pantry then it will have to do.

I haven't tapped the FD food stores but then I want to use all the canned food first.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Today was an errand day here, so we picked up all the produce we normally do and there was a bunch of frozen items. This led to a dilemma as we did not have enough space for everything. So, we had some Hawaiian rolls, juice that we juiced today, and I had ice cream topped with bananas. Sorry, we really have been trying, but life gets in the way. I know where our food weakness is and that is grains (other than rice and flour) and shelf-stable meat.

I did make a taco soup earlier this week entirely out of shelf stable foods. Maybe I can make a barley soup to fit all the criteria tomorrow.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 7 (TUESDAY)*

_Last day! Look t all the neat things we learned! See ya'll next year!_ 

*7 Day Challenge: DAY 7 (TUESDAY)*
http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2014/09/23/7-day-challenge-day-7-tuesday/

One of your family members or dear friends has asked for some help with collecting recipes that utilize food storage. You have lots of recipes pinned or bookmarked, lots of cookbooks, recipe cards, etc. but it's all a little scattered and hard to "pass off" to someone. Today you will get ORGANIZED and come up with (or update) a system to have all your recipes converted to food storage, printed (in case of a power outage), and duplicatable for family and friends.
*Goal: Organize your food storage recipes!*

*Today's Tasks:*


Analyze your food storage recipe system, decide if you want to update it or come up with a new system (online systems are great but you ALSO need a paper/printed version) - see resources below for ideas
Look at your family favorite recipes, make notes on your recipe cards or printed sheets on how you would convert each recipe to be food storage friendly (or all shelf stable) - see resources below for help
Go to all your pinned and bookmarked recipes online and get them typed up or written down using your new (or updated) recipe system
Go through your favorite cookbooks (food storage or regular) and copy out your favorite recipes (converting them to food storage friendly if necessary). Add them to your recipe system.
Make a copy of your completely updated/added/improved recipe system (either print it if you input your recipes online, or photocopy if you have hand-written cards) and give it to someone who will love and use it to be more prepared

*Today's Limitations:*


Once you have completed the above tasks, your limitations are REMOVED. ENJOY!

*Advanced Tasks:*


Make a gluten-free version of your recipe system for a loved-one with allergies
Make a 30 day meal plan using your recipes and calculate if you have enough of your stored foods to be able to repeat that 12 times (for a year's supply)


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

On behalf of those of us who chose virtual participation - thanks to all of you who shared your adventures over these seven days. :congrat:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 7 Challenge, LAST DAY!!!

Not much I can do on this one, I have no official recopies. I kind of look around at what I have then decide what to make with it. Or decide to make something and go get what I need for the week. 

It was chilly this morning, coldest yet at about 55 F. The heater was a life saver! Fired it up for 10 minutes and it was roasty toasty warm to crawl out of the bedroll and get dressed.

So... Instead of recipe gathering... Today we have FIRE at the hidey hole!! Made a nice pit out front, gathered wood and am back home to get a few #2.5 cans to try and do some bean/rice dishes. I thought about trying to can some tomatoes on the fire but that is a LOT of crap to haul down there and then there is scrubbing my nice canning pots off afterwards, not worth it. 

I will be stealing from the garden for the dishes. Maybe a veggie soup too? The only spices I have are salt and pepper there, the only ones I saw fit to take. I think the puppy will be happier than I am at not being in such a small space all day. We can sit outside in the direct sun and I'll let her have free roaming privileges too! That pretty much means a wet, muddy dog after each trip to the creek for her while I attend the fire.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Recap: DAY 7 (TUESDAY)*

*Recap: DAY 7 (TUESDAY)*

Today was a no brainer again. As soon as we test a recipe it gets typed out and added to our recipe binder.

Done.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 7, Last DAY!!

It was a great day to have fire at the hidey hole!!! Cloudy, damp and don't think it got much above 60 the whole day. No rain, but looked like it all day. NOTE: for folks like me that get chilled or cold easily, pack that coat!! I had a flannel shirt but needed my towel as a shawl to keep the back warm. I didn't have a raging fire, it was a cooking fire so needed to stay close to it. I would have been fine staying in the hole though, but not outside. I could have used my poncho, but even a moron like me didn't see a flapping flammable thing near a fire all day as a smart move.

The plain beans and plain brown rice were bland, but without salt or pepper more than edible and filling. Beans were easy. Boil until done, pour excess water in another can as 'bean tea' and eat. Rice is tricky and I think near to impossible to get 'perfect' in a tin can on a fire. As close as I could come was to boil until 'done', then dump out the excess water. ('Rice tea' was not all that nice) Put the can NEXT to flame and stir with a stick until the excess moisture evaporated. You won't be seeing THAT technique on the food channel anytime soon! LOL! Made a vegetable soup by tossing a little of everything I had in, turned or very tasty. The dish I babied all day, tomatoes, peppers, onions and beans was really good. But did take all day to get the beans tender. The plain stuff I could pile flame on a side of the can to keep it rolling and stirring with a stick. Not so much with the veggies and tomato based beans, they wanted to burn. In a survival situation, plan to soak your beans before cooking.

I had to cook by placing on coals, to the side of the fire, so it was hard to keep it at a constant simmer. I used an old childhood trick of bending the side of the can, about an inch down, by denting it then crushing to an angle, not quite 90 degrees. Then cutting a slot in a stick, in the end of it, an inch deep to 'lift' and move the can. I had no way to suspend the can over the fire. The only possible metal objects I had were the radio antenna and the top grill from the propane stove. Both worth more in their original state. I didn't want to risk using a piece of clothing as a hot pad to grab cans out of the flame, what if it got burned? Even using the stick 'handle' to hold it over the flames was not worth it. I would have to pull it off, set it down to stir. Possibly making a handle for each can out of wet, green wood and making it a really tight fit might have worked. But then again, if either the puppy or I bumped the stick holding it, dinner is lost in the fire.

A short roll of bailing wire in the kit would have been worth its weight in gold. I could have used it for many different things!!! Mostly supporting the can over the fire for faster cooking! Not to burst anyone's bubble... But I had no need for duct tape the whole week. I could have used the wire to lace up a rip in the tarp, but could not use the tape for cooking.

CONCLUSION FOR THE WEEK!

Yeah, I did go off the plan some. My goal was to hide out, avoiding people until any trouble blew over. That is my survival plan anyway, be the grey man or just invisible. Hunker down here, on my property. I stole from the garden, but I could have made it on the goods I did bring. I brought a lot of useless crap, thinking I 'might' use it. Even some 'basic' items I easily worked around. Example: a mug. After the first tin can I HAD a usable "mug". Hot beverage? Wrap a sock around it. Knife, fork, spoon. I easily got around without using the fork. KISS.

Hiding in a small shelter: Folks who have tent camped on a rainy weekend know what this is like. You can sit in one spot and pretty much anything you need is within arms reach. Heck, everything you OWN is within arm's reach! LOL! Sitting upright is as tall as you are going to get inside. Without something like a fire, and gathering firewood, there is lots of time to fill. I came up with the Lincoln logs and veggie sandwiches. Both were great at keeping me occupied and busy in a small enclosure. Even something as simple as opening, heating and eating a can of soup became a mission to use time. Folks who plan on bugging out and camping with children make note of this! (Even with big kids like me!) Think up lots of games to occupy them without having to bring stuff with you. Split a 'board' out of a 1' long stick, make a fulcrum point and have them balance different things on it. Even 'who can find two rock the same size?' kind of games would work.

The puppy. Sheesh. My 3 year old, 80#, VERY energetic black lab was a challenge. Inside, she takes up twice as much space as I do, even when I'm lying down!! I had to build a stick 'prison' around the kitchen to protect it from the happy tail. She did spend a lot of time outside, lying by the door. If I had to keep her inside the whole time it would be a major challenge. Games for her include ACTION! An antler or bone is good for 15 mmmmaybe 30 minutes. Even destroying sticks is only good for so long before she gets up and throws them at you. She wants to play the game where I make them fly through the air and she gets them so I can make them fly again. I sent her to the creek a number of times, but then she is a wet, muddy liability inside the hole. The best activity was to send her on 'missions' to find sticks. "Good girl, go get another one, a BIG one this time!" ZOOM! Downside was the stick 'debris' from her chewing them up outside. Lots of noticeable white chips all over. Now, IF I had a fire... She would be a huge asset! "Sunshine, go get a big stick." ZOOM! "Thank you, this is a nice one, but I'm looking for the other stick." ZOOM!!! "Yeah, not the one I was looking for." ZOOM....... But for hiding, inside, she is going to be my major liability to deal with.

Home now and took a nice warm shower. Even with washing at the creek each day, it was amazing the amount of dirt that came off! Looking forward to a nice soft bed tonight! Tomorrow I'll dismantle the shelter and bring back the rest of the stuff.

How did others make out for the week?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

So, I'm a recipe hoarder, like big time. I have pictures to prove it. Pretty much no organization either and I just inherited a ton of cookbooks from my late grandmother. I'm now up to two bookcases, plus 1 crate of loose recipes, 1 crate of magazines with recipes on almost every page and several recipe boxes.

I started going through the recipe boxes first.










Then, I realized that I have forever to go lol But I did make some progress and picked out a storage system at least. I will be using recipe boxes from now on and separate each one into a different category ie lamb, chicken, salad, fruit, jelly, preserves, pickles, quick breads, simple breads, cakes...I'm gonna need a lot of boxes...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> So, I'm a recipe hoarder, like big time. I have pictures to prove it. Pretty much no organization either and I just inherited a ton of cookbooks from my late grandmother. I'm now up to two bookcases, plus 1 crate of loose recipes, 1 crate of magazines with recipes on almost every page and several recipe boxes.
> 
> I started going through the recipe boxes first.
> 
> Then, I realized that I have forever to go lol But I did make some progress and picked out a storage system at least. I will be using recipe boxes from now on and separate each one into a different category ie lamb, chicken, salad, fruit, jelly, preserves, pickles, quick breads, simple breads, cakes...I'm gonna need a lot of boxes...


Try a binder system. I use a binder with page protectors and an editable recipe page. I type the recipe in the page then save and print. I then store the digital copy in my secondary email and on a CD. This way when K spills water on the recipe binder while trying to make cookies I can print new pages and replace the wet ones.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually, I've tried a binder system, but I'm just not happy with it. I'd rather do the boxes, because I'm generally pretty careful with mine, but I have very little space to lay out an entire page, let alone a binder. Plus, I really, truly LOVE looking at the old cards that my grandma and great-grandma wrote out their favorite recipes on.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> Actually, I've tried a binder system, but I'm just not happy with it. I'd rather do the boxes, because I'm generally pretty careful with mine, but I have very little space to lay out an entire page, let alone a binder. Plus, I really, truly LOVE looking at the old cards that my grandma and great-grandma wrote out their favorite recipes on.


At the very least scan those cards in so you have copies.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW! That is a LOT of cook books and recipes!!!

All I have is the "Fanny Farmer" my Mom gave me when I graduated High School. Every child in the family got one as a 'graduation present'. It has served me well in the years I have had it. HIGHLY recommended for each child before you kick them out of the nest. It does have recipes but is more of a "how to boil water" book. Example: You feel like having chicken so go to the store and buy a raw chicken. Now what to do? Turn to the poultry section... Here is how to roast a whole chicken, preparation, suggestions, oven temp, times and how to tell when done. You are either smart enough to go from there or doomed to head to Ronnie Macs for a burger and fries.

I haven't opened her in years, but Fanny and I were intimate the first year or so I was on my own! It covers basic preparation for just about anything you can want to eat... How do I make 'scalloped potatoes'? FANNY!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> WOW! That is a LOT of cook books and recipes!!!
> 
> All I have is the "Fanny Farmer" my Mom gave me when I graduated High School. Every child in the family got one as a 'graduation present'. It has served me well in the years I have had it. HIGHLY recommended for each child before you kick them out of the nest. It does have recipes but is more of a "how to boil water" book. Example: You feel like having chicken so go to the store and buy a raw chicken. Now what to do? Turn to the poultry section... Here is how to roast a whole chicken, preparation, suggestions, oven temp, times and how to tell when done. You are either smart enough to go from there or doomed to head to Ronnie Macs for a burger and fries.
> 
> I haven't opened her in years, but Fanny and I were intimate the first year or so I was on my own! It covers basic preparation for just about anything you can want to eat... How do I make 'scalloped potatoes'? FANNY!!!!


I'll check her out. I have a Betty Crocker cookbook that was my grandma's. LOVE IT.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking on this... Mom also had a great one "Betty Crocker [Cookbook or something]" It was from the 1950's and had a red and white checkerboard cover. I say the 50's, might have been earlier. I just remember as a mere sprout, it ALWAYS being out when she cooked.

I guess Wellesley can teach you how to get a husband, but it take Betty and Fanny to teach you how to keep him and the family happy! :-})


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Grimm said:


> I'll check her out. I have a Betty Crocker cookbook that was my grandma's. LOVE IT.


LOL! Does it have a checkerboard cover?? Been a long time but it was 2" or better thick also. If you have that one, you won't need Fanny. Fanny was more of a bachelor's friend, Betty was for an actual cook.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> LOL! Does it have a checkerboard cover?? Been a long time but it was 2" or better thick also. If you have that one, you won't need Fanny. Fanny was more of a bachelor's friend, Betty was for an actual cook.


No. The checkerboard cover is the Better Homes and Garden Cookbook. Betty was red with white folk type art. I have both.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

YES!!! That is the one!!! Senior moment on the name, it has been more than one or two years.


----------

